# nee, dan ik!



## Saimdusan

Uit het leerboek "Levend Nederlands":

_Paul: Ja, morgenochtend [heb ik dienst].
Jaap: Jullie hebben het toch maar makkelijk: je werkt een halve dag, en dan heb je weer een halve dag vrij. __Nee, dan ik!_

Wat betekent hier "nee, dan ik!"?


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Dat betekent dat Jaap veel harder moet werken dan Paul. Met andere woorden zegt Paul: bij mij is het wel anders! Ik moet wel hard werken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Van die uitdrukking heb ik nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Reina de los espinos said:


> Dat betekent dat Jaap veel harder moet werken dan Paul. Met andere woorden zegt Paul: bij mij is het wel anders! Ik moet wel hard werken.


Sorry, niet Paul, maar Jaap zegt juist: bij mij is dat wel anders (ik heb het niet zo makkelijk).


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow said:


> Van die uitdrukking heb ik nog nooit gehoord.


Ik ook niet. Moet iets zijn van Nederland. Ik zou het niet begrijpen.


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Voor mij klinkt het heel gewoon..


----------



## Saimdusan

Dank je wel! Ik dacht wel dat dat zoiets zou betekenen maar ik wist het niet zeker, ik kont geen verklaring ervan vinden met Google, ook niet bij de woordenboeken...



Reina de los espinos said:


> Voor mij klinkt het heel gewoon..



Kom je dan uit Nederland?


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Ja ik ben geboren en getogen Nederlandse.


----------



## bamia

Reina de los espinos said:


> Voor mij klinkt het heel gewoon..



Inderdaad, in Nederland is dit een gangbare uitdrukking.


----------



## marrish

Ik zie nochtans dat de bewuste uitdrukking ook in literaire boeken enkele malen te vinden valt, die bv. via Google Books beschikbaar en doorzoekbaar zijn.

Zouden er nog zo'n (elliptische?) zinswendingen bestaan die een soortgelijk patroon volgen?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik vermoed dat "nee, dan ik" ongeveer hetzelfde betekent als "ik daarentegen". In België wordt ook wel "en ik dan" gezegd .


----------

